# Comp shingle recommendations needed



## Bob D. (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi, folks. I recently got a bid for a new comp shingle roof from a contractor in the Pacific Northwest. He is recommending Elk Prestique, and I am not familiar with this brand. I am not as concerned about the aesthetic quality of the shingles as many people are, because you can't see my house from the street, and I am not planning to sell anytime soon. Of course, I want the roof to look good, but I am much more concerned about the durability. The contractor says that most 30-year laminated shingles are pretty much the same quality, and he can get Elk at a lower cost. There is a local manufacturer in Portland called Malarkey that I have heard positive comments about, but they are somewhat more expensive. I am willing to pay more if there really is a difference in the shingle quality. 

Also, in order to clean some of my gutters, I have to walk on the roof, so I don't want a shingle that is slippery. If a contractor does not have a relationship with a manufacturer, I assume he has to pay more for the materials? 
Regards,
Arn


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I wish that they readily had Malarkey shingles available from my suppliers from all of the positive feedback I have read regarding their modified bitumen reinforced shingles.

The Elk Prestique High Definition caused an employee of mine to slip off of a garage roof last October due to the significant over granulation and also from having the granules embedded on the under side of the shingles too. I just do not like them, and when we did our follow up inspection 6 months after completion, their were shingles torn and fractured, especially from the spoecial ridge cap shingles.

I prefer the Tamko Heritage AR shingles with the Certainteed Landmarks and Independance shingles a close second for consumer satisfaction and quality with no material call backs.

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

tamko heritage,gaf timberline,certainteed independence,


----------



## roofboy (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello,

I live in Alaska and we install Malarkey shingles on appoximately 85% of our roofs. The Legacys ( Dimentional) and the Alaskans(3-tab) are SBS modified and can withstand 100+ MPH winds. I would use the Malarkey. JMO

Keith


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

SORRY,MALARKEY HAS A GREAT REPUTATION,AND SEVERAL FRIENDS OF MINE RAVE ABOUT THEM,BUT THEY ARE NOT AVAILABLE TO ME,IF THEY WERE I WOULD USE THEM:thumbsup:


----------



## Dansbell (Jul 29, 2007)

I really Like Tamko roofing products. I have installed Elk Products as well and never had any problems with them. I would agree that most of your 30 yr products are very similar. I think 30yr products a good value. The last roof I did was on the Oregon Coast with Pabco dimensional shingles. I was really happy with the way it turned out. I think as I recall we used a 50 yr shingle with a 110 mph wind rating. 

All your composition shingled have excess granules that are referred to as hitchhiker granules in the manufacturing process. During the manufacturing process, an excessive amount of roofing granules are applied into the asphalt to provide complete coverage of the shingle. Most of the excess granules are reclaimed and reused. During the first two years you will find those granules that slipped through to packaging, in your gutters an down spouts. This is normal. Those granules are truly excess and were not embedded in the asphalt, they have just been carried along during manufacturing and are simply washing off. 

This certainly produces a hazard while walking on the roof. Obviously it is to the manufactures benefit to reclaim as many granules as they can to reuse them. I have not noticed one manufacturer having an extreme amount of excess granules over another.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

I`m not sure about ELK,my buddy loves them in utah,but I know owens corning had a big problem w/extreme excess granules at one time where they could be dangerous at a 6 on 12 pitch because the loose granules would coat your kneepads and you would literally start sliding down the roof(15-20 yr.s ago)


----------



## kbrena (Jun 8, 2008)

*30,40 or 50 yr Pabco Premier roof???*

I'm getting ready to have a Pabco Premier laminated shingle roof put on. The difference I will be paying for a 40 yr and a 30 yr around $600. Is there really that much of a difference if they were side by side. I just cant really see that much of a difference Just by looking at two shingles I was given. I was told when it is spread out over the whole roof, you can really see the thicker definition then. Also what do you think of the 50 yr compared to the 30 and 40? I live in the Pacific Northwest.

Kelly


----------

